
Open Access to SIGGRAPH-Sponsored Conference Content (1 Month) - j_s
http://www.siggraph.org/learn/sponsored-conference-content
======
floatboth
> Following this one-month "free access" window, the content is available at
> no cost in perpetuity, exclusively through the open access links on the page
> below.

The whole 1 month thing is really weird

